# Pen tutorial



## Timbo (Nov 18, 2009)

I saw a pretty long tutorial on pen photography about a year back.  anyone know where that is?  Thanks.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 18, 2009)

*THis one?*

http://content.penturners.org/articles/2008/pen_photography.pdf


----------



## Timbo (Nov 18, 2009)

No Peter, I already found that one.  The article I'm taking about was probably 20-30 pages, and went into a lot of detail no only about how to set up lights and camera, but also how to use graphic programs to edit your shots.  I'm not happy with the shots I'm taking for my  soon to be live website.  The tutorial may not have been posted on this site.  I believe someone may have posted a link to it...not sure though.


----------



## ldb2000 (Nov 18, 2009)

Try this one Tim http://www.nealaddy.org/node/16


----------



## Timbo (Nov 18, 2009)

That's it!  Thank you...thank you.  Hopefully It'll get me on the right track.


----------

